# Update on Carly



## Ruth Goode (Aug 5, 2011)

Carly had her check up this morning and her HbA1c now 8.7, its gone up as I expected because of her highs over this hot weather and we are still quite happy with her result.
She was offered to have a pump and we are all considering it because she is very young so I wonder if there are any children her age have the pump?? Any good? 
DSN coming next week to show us the pump, etc........


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 5, 2011)

Just replied on the pumping thread


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 17, 2011)

We will be getting a new meter a combo on Friday to start with and maybe a pump to follow soon


----------



## ruthelliot (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Ruth just a quick reply before I need to go get Ben from nursery. Ben wasn't as young as Carly when he got the pump - was mdi from 17mths until he was 4. Started the pump just after his 4 th birthday and I wish I'd had it from day one. For young kids it's amazing how much more flexibility and better control you get. Because she is so tiny I bet it's hard to make adjustments because doses are o small whereas with the pump it is much smaller increments. Hope this helps. 
Ruth x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you, we have got the conbo meter now its been interesting but now the pump is in doubt because of my deafness :-( 
Beacause the pump have an alarm in it that need to be checked now to see if they will vibrate to alert me!


----------



## ruthelliot (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a ridiculous reason to not give Carly a pump. If you decide it is something you want I would fight that tooth and nail! If I'm asleep I doubt I would hear ben's alarm going - we don't have one that alarms for low blood sugar ( not sure if any do??) but it alarms for various other reasons and usually I don't hear it - Ben could be upstairs playing with his noisy brothers or in the garden but he comes and tells me - his 2 yr old cousin will also tell me so I've no doubt Carly would too. The alarms are useful but i could cope without them and I'm sure there are many things in life you need to adapt to allow for your deafness and this would be no different. If you choose yourself not to have one fine but I cannot see how they can refuse on those grounds. 
Ruth x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Ruth, It is obviously DSNs are concerned that I wont be alerted so we will find a way for me to be alerted before Carly is allowed to have a pump... fingers crossed


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 22, 2011)

I would put the argument forward, that at the moment you inject and their is no alarms or vibration etc to warn you that she's had too much or too little. so it's a case of constantly checking her, either visually or with a BG test!

So no real difference with the pump, during the day, you can keep a regular check and their is probably on many occasions another person who would be able to inform you that the pump is alarming, at night time then you can get an intercome system (one of those baby monitor thingy's) so this picks up the alarm and you should be able to adust this at your end so that it will alert you..

And at the same time you can establish/train Carly to if she feels/hears the pump alarm to go to you it's surprising how kids can pick this up, its not an hard task she being ask to do, just hear this sound or vibration go to mum!  She get used to doing it with guidence...


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Ruth

There are a few on the UK cwd group who have children younger on a pump.  You don't have to join the main list anymore, there are a few different email groups which are not as busy.  There is a UK cwd toddlers one which may be worth you joining and asking.  

You can find all the different ones on www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org

As for your deafness.  You can actually have all the alarms turned off.  There aren't many really and you can choose vibrate if you want.  

If you have the Medtronic VEO you have the option of CGMS which does have lots of alarms for lows, highs, low suspend, speed of fall rate, rise rate etc but again you can have these on vibrate or off.  I don't hear them either as they are not loud but as you look at the pump you can see and mums have found their little ones say something.

Without CGMS you have alarms for low reservoir but you would see that when you look at the screen.

Put up a fight, a pump is the best medicine


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 23, 2011)

Ruth another thought would be a hearing dog for the deaf.
Have you ever considered this idea, or would it even be posible?


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 23, 2011)

Good thinking pumper Sue


----------

